# Aux Audio Input vs ICELINK



## AK47 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I live in Australia - I have a 2003 BMW 318i (2.0l)

I am trying to workout whether to install the AUX port or ICELINK?

Please give me some feedback on which i should go for.

Regards,

AK47


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

not until you tell us why you haven't decided between one or the other.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 20, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> not until you tell us why you haven't decided between one or the other.


AUX input is install via BMW AUSTRALIA for $250 AUS dollars

ICELINK - ???????? No idea where to get one installed in australia

Just mainly interested in which is better for audio quality ease of use.

Also i heard that there is a thing call ipod your bmw - is this ICELINK?

Any info would be appreciated.

AK47


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

AK47 said:


> AUX input is install via BMW AUSTRALIA for $250 AUS dollars
> 
> ICELINK - ???????? No idea where to get one installed in australia
> 
> ...


Dunno about prices, but the quality should be essentially the same. The icelink hooks into the CD changer input. The Aux input hooks into the aux input input. I don't believe there's any difference in the quality of that input (like phono in jacks). And both rely on a mini-jack patch cord to go from the ipod to the jack. Biggest problem with the icelink is that it mounts in the trunk (I believe), which means a longer patch cord, meaning more possibility for interference.

As for the bmwyouripod, it's not out yet and only a rumor. Reports make it sound like an aux input, with the additional ability to control the ipod with the stereo/steering wheel controls.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

AK47 said:


> AUX input is install via BMW AUSTRALIA for $250 AUS dollars
> 
> ICELINK - ???????? No idea where to get one installed in australia
> 
> ...


I don't know much about ICELINK but I can tell you the pros and cons of Aux-input versus ipodyourBMW.

Aux-input:
Pros: :thumbup:
1. can play any MP3 player, walkman or device that has audio output
2. does not take away your CD changer option.
3. can work with NAV decks
4. can work with older BMW models

Cons: :thumbdwn:
1. cannot control device from Steering wheel
2. cannot charge device
3. cannot turn device on/off with ignition nor switching between listening modes.

iPodyourBMW
Pros: :thumbup:
1. can control iPod from steering wheel
2. can charge the iPod
3. can turn iPod on/off with ignition and switching between listening modes.

Cons: :thumbdwn:
1. can play only 3rd Gen iPods
2. takes away your CD changer option
3. cannot work with NAV decks
4. cannot see what song is playing (while iPod is in glove box)
5. takes up glovebox room
6. cannot work with pre2002 models
7. not available in US until July and who knows when in Australia


----------



## Dorika (Jun 22, 2004)

AK47 said:


> AUX input is install via BMW AUSTRALIA for $250 AUS dollars
> 
> ICELINK - ???????? No idea where to get one installed in australia
> 
> ...


ok, the iPodyourBMW and icelink are different. I have an icelink and it works in pre2002 models, and it also works with NAV. And it's been available for a while now, while the iPodyourBMW is not yet available.
BTW if you know anything about stereos and wires you should be able to install your icelink yourself in less than an hour ($0.00 :smokin: ). Just follow the instructions they send you.

I am just a girl and I did fine with just a little help with the removal of my stereo. :clap: It works great for me.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your info - does anyone know where i can buy the ICELINK Kit in Australia?

AK47


----------



## Dorika (Jun 22, 2004)

AK47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your info - does anyone know where i can buy the ICELINK Kit in Australia?
> 
> AK47


I think densionUsa ships to Australia. I think I saw that on their website. Just give them a call I guess, they should know. Good luck! 

www.densionusa.com


----------

